# TREY AZAGTHOTH & ERIC RUTAN RIG DETAILS...PLZ



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

First things first...

This Thread is strictly for ONLY the Grymmest and Kvlt Morbid Angel Fans

ANYWAY.

I need Details on Eric Rutan and Trey Azagthoth's(or George Emanuelle III) Gear.

POST ANYTHING YOU KNOW MY MINIONS

kthxbai


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 19, 2008)

For the 7string stuff it's all ibanez universes (and rutan used rg7620's as well i believe). For trey I also think it's a marshall (jcm900?) with a ratt distortion pedal in front... I'd be interested as well!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 19, 2008)

Indeed - I should have said Amps because I know pretty much all his gats kinda.

thanks Jimbo!


----------



## halsinden (Aug 19, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> (and rutan used rg7620's as well i believe)



yahp, rutan also uses the RG7620 on this vid (which i love dearly)

[YOUTUBEVID]mp1TmPo35yM[/YOUTUBEVID]


there's also a huge amount of rig details in the 'mana studio tour' section of the recent hate eternal DVD. he seemed to favour marshalls & ironbirds in that.

H


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 19, 2008)

That vids pretty sick, I have the exact same guitar + a Killswitch


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 19, 2008)

JCM900 with a Rat and a Rane EQ, IIRC.


----------



## lailer75 (Aug 19, 2008)

last time i saw H.E. Rutan was using his dsl 100 with various boss pedals. a couple of years ago he was using his Powerball.


----------



## tequila_sauer (Aug 19, 2008)

Let's not forget Trey's other weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## UGH (Aug 19, 2008)

halsinden said:


> yahp, rutan also uses the RG7620 on this vid (which i love dearly)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, the quality on this is amazing. Is this an official release I can pick up somewhere, somehow?


----------



## RgAscendant (Aug 19, 2008)

tequila_sauer said:


> Let's not forget Trey's other weapon of mass destruction.



The perm?


----------



## blackout (Aug 19, 2008)

UGH said:


> Wow, the quality on this is amazing. Is this an official release I can pick up somewhere, somehow?



Looks like a Wacken or similar festival, dunno if theres an official release but theres loooooooads of these types of videos on youtube


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 19, 2008)

I saw Morbid twice when they toured on the Gateways disc. Here is the rundown of what I remember (I stood directly in front of Eric both times).

Eric Guitars;
- BCRich NJ Ironbird with some DiMarzio pickup in the bridge (knowing Trey's gear..it was probably a PAF Pro). The Ironbird was the older bolt on model with the "Ibanez like" all access neck joint. He also had one in trans red that he put an EMG in tbe bridge for Hate Eternal stuff only.

- Ibanez RG7620 in black. Everything looked stock. No skunk stripe on the neck.

Eric Gear;
- 2 Marshall JCM900 Dual Reverb heads with matching JCM900 4x12 bottoms...dont remmeber if they were the angled or straight....my brain wants to say straight so that would be the 1960B model.
- Furman power conditioner.
- Korg rack tuner..the fancy one with the strobe function.
- ProCo Rat R2DU. This is the rack mount version.
- BBE Sonic Maximizer.
- 2 Rocktron Intelliflex units for delays / reverbs.
- He was controlling all this from an old ART Floorboard controller. X-15 Ultrafoot I think it was.
- New Rock Boots model #329, Terminators
- Black army issue BDU pants.
- Industrial fan to blow your hair around.
- Black wrist bands

Trey Guitars;
- BCRich Ironbird (the InstaGib guitar) This is some cheap ass import from the 80's. DiMarzio PAF Pro in the bridge...I don't know about the single coil in the neck position. I didnt really notice at the time, but I've read that he uses the Schaller Lo Pro tremolo.
- Ibanez UV7BK. I think this one had a couple mini switches on it which would be for a coil split and phase switch. He also painted the tremolo arm yellow, and had a green pickguard that I think was clear tinted green, but hard to tell.

Trey Gear;
- 2 Marshall JCM900 Dual Reverb heads with matching JCM900 4x12 bottoms.
- Furman power conditioner.
- Alesis Quadraverb
- Eventide Ultra H300S Harmonizer
- Boss Flanger BF-3
- MXR Phaser (the one button orange thing)
- Ibanez Analog Delay AD-80
- Dunlop Uni-Vibe Chorus
- Rane rack mount graphic eq.
- Morley Bad Horsie Wah
- White high top sneakers.
- Sleeveless MA shirt (why not promote your own band while on stage, and also wearing your own merch means you dont have to pack chlothes for tour).

OKAY THEN! Good luck.


----------



## tequila_sauer (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, it's from the Wacken 06 show. If you haven't checked it out yet, you shouldn't be wasting your time on this page right now.

The performance they did of Maze of Torment DESTROYS.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 19, 2008)

From memory, the _Heretic_ sessions were a cross between a Valvestate amp and an H&K of some description. That album is so tonally inconsistent, though, some of the lead tones are awesome but the rythym tone is absolute garbage.


----------



## UGH (Aug 19, 2008)

Holy Fuckin' Horsedick, The clip for God Of Emptiness is Deathpoeticroyalty.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 19, 2008)

Saw them before Rutan joined in 1994, Covenant tour, he had a UV7PWH and a Hamer Custom V, couldn't see his rig well enough though. He sounded awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 19, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I saw Morbid twice when they toured on the Gateways disc. Here is the rundown of what I remember (I stood directly in front of Eric both times).
> 
> Eric Guitars;
> - BCRich NJ Ironbird with some DiMarzio pickup in the bridge (knowing Trey's gear..it was probably a PAF Pro). The Ironbird was the older bolt on model with the "Ibanez like" all access neck joint. He also had one in trans red that he put an EMG in tbe bridge for Hate Eternal stuff only.
> ...



you have inhumane memory.


----------



## Nick (Aug 20, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> you have inhumane memory.




His memory does horrible things to people??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 20, 2008)

Nick said:


> His memory does horrible things to people??



i meant not a quality usually possessed by humans inhuman not the other kind


----------



## Nick (Aug 20, 2008)

haha an inhumane memory would be pretty wierd


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2008)

"I dont remember anything about good things happening to GOOD people..."

Thanks everyone...He does have an insanely good memory.

okay...

Now I just need to start buying lotto tickets cause that shit is going to cost me my fuckin' sister!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 12, 2009)

are the pickups in trey's universe stock (blaze IIs i guess...) does anyone know?


----------



## Cancer (Feb 12, 2009)

Nick said:


> haha an inhumane memory would be pretty wierd




..but it would also be a great song title...... mineminemineminemineminemine


----------



## S-O (Feb 12, 2009)

tequila_sauer said:


> Let's not forget Trey's other weapon of mass destruction.



SHOOP DA WHOOP


----------



## LadyKiller (Feb 13, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First things first...
> 
> ...




Go to The Morbid Board and ask VHAMPY!!! He knows anything about Treys gear!
And Do Not Forget.. the tone comes from the fingers


----------



## madhacker (Feb 14, 2009)

UGH said:


> Wow, the quality on this is amazing. Is this an official release I can pick up somewhere, somehow?



if you are talking about the album this song is from then yeah, you can pick it up. the album is called "Domination." if you need the rest of their albums, here is the list" altars of madness, blessed are the sick, covenant, domination, the next album is a live album that starts with an e, formulas fatal to the flesh, gateways to annihilation, heretic. all great music. i have loved morbid angel for a long time. supposedly a new album is in the works. should start with an "i." They follow the alphabet to name each album.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 15, 2009)

madhacker said:


> if you are talking about the album this song is from then yeah, you can pick it up. the album is called "Domination." if you need the rest of their albums, here is the list" altars of madness, blessed are the sick, covenant, domination, the next album is a live album that starts with an e, formulas fatal to the flesh, gateways to annihilation, heretic. all great music. i have loved morbid angel for a long time. supposedly a new album is in the works. should start with an "i." They follow the alphabet to name each album.



I think he was talking about the wacken performance, asking if it was from a dvd or something


----------



## Slayer89 (Feb 15, 2009)

halsinden said:


> yahp, rutan also uses the RG7620 on this vid (which i love dearly)
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]mp1TmPo35yM[/YOUTUBEVID]
> 
> ...



I love that video!


----------

